# eating packaging peanuts



## jenh (Jul 25, 2003)

Hi!
I'm new here and just have a quick question-
Does anyone know anything about those packing peanuts that dissolve?
My 15 mo dd had one in her mouth and then got red this morning.. I called poison control and they said it shouldn't be poisionous, now she is acting fine, but I am still worried.
Anyone have a similar experience?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

According to this article, if it dissolves in water, it is made from vegetable matter.

http://www.ehow.com/how_9170_recycle...g-peanuts.html

Not the healthiest snack,but probably nothing to worry about. If she is still looking like she's having a reaction I would call your ped.

If not she is probably fine.

I just got a package in the mail the other day full of these and of course DS was immediately attracted to it! I had to stash it in the garage asap before he grabbed one. The things these tots get into!

GOod luck and I hope this helps!


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

The biodegradable packaging peanuts are made of cellulose, I believe. They are edible, though I bet they don't taste all that good. She should be just fine.


----------

